# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Эффективный контракт

## Леди N

УВАЖАЕМЫЕ РУКОВОДИТЕЛИ, СКАЖИТЕ, ПОЖ-ТА, А С КЕМ- ТО ИЗ ВАС УЖЕ ЗАКЛЮЧЁН ЭФФЕКТИВНЫЙ КОНТРАКТ??  

Информация  о мероприятиях по переходу государственных и муниципальных  учреждений Московской области к «эффективному контракту»

В Бюджетном послании Президента Российской Федерации о бюджетной политике в 2013-2015 годах поставлена задача обеспечить переход к «эффективному контракту».
Задача по переходу к «эффективному контракту» согласуется  с Указом Президента Российской Федерации от 07.05.2012 № 597, которым предусмотрено, что повышение заработной платы работников бюджетной сферы должно быть обусловлено достижением конкретных показателей качества и количества качества и количества оказываемых услуг.
Согласно Программе поэтапного совершенствования системы оплаты труда в государственных (муниципальных) учреждениях на 2012 - 2018 годы,   утвержденной распоряжением Правительства Российской   Федерации «эффективный контракт» - это трудовой договор с работником, в котором конкретизированы его должностные обязанности, условия оплаты труда, показатели и критерии оценки эффективности деятельности для назначения стимулирующих выплат в зависимости от результатов труда и качества оказываемых государственных (муниципальных) услуг, а также меры социальной поддержки.
Внедрение «эффективного контракта» с работниками государственных и муниципальных учреждений должно быть направлено на создание механизма стимулирования к повышению эффективности деятельности учреждений и результатов труда конкретных работников. 
В первом полугодии 2014 года Минтрудом России будет подготавливаться доклад об анализе лучших практик внедрения эффективного контракта.
В настоящее время в целях перехода к «эффективному контракту» предусмотрены следующие мероприятия:

1. Губернатором Московской области утвержден  Перечень мер по оптимизации оплаты труда работников бюджетной сферы Московской области (от 24.09.2013).
2. Согласно посланию Президента Российской Федерации этапы перехода на «эффективный контракт» должны быть увязаны с «дорожными картами» изменений в развитии отраслей бюджетной сферы, направленных на повышение эффективности и качества услуг в  этих сферах. 
 «Дорожными картами» изменений в развитии отраслей бюджетной сферы Московской области, утвержденными Правительством Московской области предусмотрены следующие основные мероприятия центральных исполнительных органов государственной власти Московской области, курирующих социальную сферу по внедрению эффективного контракта:

- организация работы по заключению дополнительных соглашений к трудовым договорам с руководителями учреждений бюджетной сферы  на основе типовой формы трудового договора, утвержденной Правительством Российской Федерации. По состоянию на 1 полугодие заключено около 300 соглашений или 4 процента от общего количества руководителей. 
- подготовка методических рекомендаций для подведомственных учреждений по разработке показателей и критериев оценки результативности труда работников бюджетной  сферы. Срок исполнения – 2013 год; 
- проведение мониторинга лучших практик применения эффективного контракта. Срок исполнения – 2014 год;
- повышение квалификации и профессиональная переподготовка сотрудников государственных и  муниципальных учреждений.
3. В целях усиления стимулирующей роли заработной платы в повышении качества государственных услуг центральными исполнительными органами государственной власти Московской области, курирующими социально-культурную сферу, утверждены показатели и критерии оценки результативности труда работников подведомственных учреждений (перечень нормативных правовых актов прилагается).
4. Губернатором Московской области дано поручение (от 25.07.2013 
№ вх-37470)  всем центральным исполнительных органам государственной власти, имеющим подведомственные учреждения, осуществлять работу по внедрению эффективного контракта с учетом Рекомендаций по оформлению трудовых отношений с работником государственного (муниципального) учреждения при введении эффективного контракта, утвержденных Минтрудом России (от 26.04.2013 № 167н). До глав муниципальных образований указанные рекомендации доведены Комитетом по труду и занятости населения Московской области.
5. Комитет по труду и занятости населения Московской области совместно с центральными исполнительными органами государственной власти Московской области, курирующими социальную сферу, подготовил и направил в Минтруд России данные по форме мониторинга реализации Программы поэтапного совершенствования оплаты труда в государственных (муниципальных) учреждениях на 2012 – 2018 годы, включающие следующую информацию, касающуюся внедрения эффективного контракта:
- о принятых дорожных картах в бюджетной сфере Московской области;
- о ходе  заключения трудовых договоров с руководителями на основе типовой формы;
- о работе повышению квалификации основных категорий работников бюджетной сферы – на 2013 год запланировано повышение квалификации 16,3 тысяч человек, в перовом полугодии прошедших повышение квалификации составило 8,1 тысяч человек;
- о внедрении показателей результативности труда. 

6. Отдельным направлением работы, требующейся для внедрения эффективного контракта, является конкретизация должностных обязанностей работника на основе введения систем нормирования труда.
В этих целях необходимо в должностных (рабочих) инструкциях указывать конкретные виды работ, определяемые на основе нормирования трудозатрат. Эта работа направлена на обеспечение эффективного труда, полной загруженности работников в течение рабочего времени, объективное распределение обязанности между работниками и оплаты труда, соответствующей сложности труда, его качеству и количеству.


вВОДИТСЯ ОЧЕНЬ ИНТЕРЕСНЫЙ ТЕРМИН- НОРМИРОВАНИЕ ТРУДА. МОЖЕТ КТО- ТО УЖЕ ГОТОВ ПОДЕЛИТЬСЯ ИНФОРМАЦИЕЙ ПО ДАННОЙ ТЕМЕ.

----------


## Рамоновна

> УВАЖАЕМЫЕ РУКОВОДИТЕЛИ, СКАЖИТЕ, ПОЖ-ТА, А С КЕМ- ТО ИЗ ВАС УЖЕ ЗАКЛЮЧЁН ЭФФЕКТИВНЫЙ КОНТРАКТ??


В этом году точно не будем заключать. А вот нормирование труда- если придет новое, не прошлого века, ОЧЕНЬ нужно. Хотя...смотря какое, а то и пол-коллектива растерять можно.

----------


## Леди N

Ирина, Викторовна, а что содержит эффективный контракт. Судя по всему ПРЕДПОЛАГАЮТ сократить численность сотрудников учреждений культуры- т.о. повысить зарплату другим..Какое- то странное ощущение непонятности- кто за нас взялся??? И  с чем этот КТО- ТО будет нас кушать....

Вот ещё один документ.. 

Информация  о мероприятиях по переходу государственных и муниципальных  учреждений Московской области к «эффективному контракту»

В Бюджетном послании Президента Российской Федерации о бюджетной политике в 2013-2015 годах поставлена задача обеспечить переход к «эффективному контракту».
Задача по переходу к «эффективному контракту» согласуется  с Указом Президента Российской Федерации от 07.05.2012 № 597, которым предусмотрено, что повышение заработной платы работников бюджетной сферы должно быть обусловлено достижением конкретных показателей качества и количества качества и количества оказываемых услуг.
Согласно Программе поэтапного совершенствования системы оплаты труда в государственных (муниципальных) учреждениях на 2012 - 2018 годы,   утвержденной распоряжением Правительства Российской   Федерации «эффективный контракт» - это трудовой договор с работником, в котором конкретизированы его должностные обязанности, условия оплаты труда, показатели и критерии оценки эффективности деятельности для назначения стимулирующих выплат в зависимости от результатов труда и качества оказываемых государственных (муниципальных) услуг, а также меры социальной поддержки.
Внедрение «эффективного контракта» с работниками государственных и муниципальных учреждений должно быть направлено на создание механизма стимулирования к повышению эффективности деятельности учреждений и результатов труда конкретных работников. 
В первом полугодии 2014 года Минтрудом России будет подготавливаться доклад об анализе лучших практик внедрения эффективного контракта.
В настоящее время в целях перехода к «эффективному контракту» предусмотрены следующие мероприятия:

1. Губернатором Московской области утвержден  Перечень мер по оптимизации оплаты труда работников бюджетной сферы Московской области (от 24.09.2013).
2. Согласно посланию Президента Российской Федерации этапы перехода на «эффективный контракт» должны быть увязаны с «дорожными картами» изменений в развитии отраслей бюджетной сферы, направленных на повышение эффективности и качества услуг в  этих сферах. 
 «Дорожными картами» изменений в развитии отраслей бюджетной сферы Московской области, утвержденными Правительством Московской области предусмотрены следующие основные мероприятия центральных исполнительных органов государственной власти Московской области, курирующих социальную сферу по внедрению эффективного контракта:

- организация работы по заключению дополнительных соглашений к трудовым договорам с руководителями учреждений бюджетной сферы  на основе типовой формы трудового договора, утвержденной Правительством Российской Федерации. По состоянию на 1 полугодие заключено около 300 соглашений или 4 процента от общего количества руководителей. 
- подготовка методических рекомендаций для подведомственных учреждений по разработке показателей и критериев оценки результативности труда работников бюджетной  сферы. Срок исполнения – 2013 год; 
- проведение мониторинга лучших практик применения эффективного контракта. Срок исполнения – 2014 год;
- повышение квалификации и профессиональная переподготовка сотрудников государственных и  муниципальных учреждений.
3. В целях усиления стимулирующей роли заработной платы в повышении качества государственных услуг центральными исполнительными органами государственной власти Московской области, курирующими социально-культурную сферу, утверждены показатели и критерии оценки результативности труда работников подведомственных учреждений (перечень нормативных правовых актов прилагается).
4. Губернатором Московской области дано поручение (от 25.07.2013 
№ вх-37470)  всем центральным исполнительных органам государственной власти, имеющим подведомственные учреждения, осуществлять работу по внедрению эффективного контракта с учетом Рекомендаций по оформлению трудовых отношений с работником государственного (муниципального) учреждения при введении эффективного контракта, утвержденных Минтрудом России (от 26.04.2013 № 167н). До глав муниципальных образований указанные рекомендации доведены Комитетом по труду и занятости населения Московской области.
5. Комитет по труду и занятости населения Московской области совместно с центральными исполнительными органами государственной власти Московской области, курирующими социальную сферу, подготовил и направил в Минтруд России данные по форме мониторинга реализации Программы поэтапного совершенствования оплаты труда в государственных (муниципальных) учреждениях на 2012 – 2018 годы, включающие следующую информацию, касающуюся внедрения эффективного контракта:
- о принятых дорожных картах в бюджетной сфере Московской области;
- о ходе  заключения трудовых договоров с руководителями на основе типовой формы;
- о работе повышению квалификации основных категорий работников бюджетной сферы – на 2013 год запланировано повышение квалификации 16,3 тысяч человек, в перовом полугодии прошедших повышение квалификации составило 8,1 тысяч человек;
- о внедрении показателей результативности труда. 

6. Отдельным направлением работы, требующейся для внедрения эффективного контракта, является конкретизация должностных обязанностей работника на основе введения систем нормирования труда.
В этих целях необходимо в должностных (рабочих) инструкциях указывать конкретные виды работ, определяемые на основе нормирования трудозатрат. Эта работа направлена на обеспечение эффективного труда, полной загруженности работников в течение рабочего времени, объективное распределение обязанности между работниками и оплаты труда, соответствующей сложности труда, его качеству и количеству.


А нет ли у кого ну что- ли ШАБЛОНА этого эффективного контракта..

----------


## Bath

С 1 января 2014 года у нас в Тюмени в учреждениях культуры вводится "эффективный контракт". Основным моментом в нем является оценка труда работников на основании "показателей эффективности". В Инете есть примерные подобные показатели для артистов, научных работников, обслуживающего персонала, работников библиотек (хотя и тут информация минимальна) А для работников ДК совсем ничего нет, нас как всегда обделили информацией совсем. Рекомендуют РАЗРАБОТАТЬ для своей организации свои критерии эффективности для работников. 
Есть у кого какие идеи или информация?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Есть у кого какие идеи или информация?


Посмотрите в Беседке. Мы там давно ведем об этом разговор

----------


## Yaloo

Выполнение целевых показателей эффективности деятельности учреждения:
1.  Основная деятельность МБУК ______________
1.1. Количество участников культурно-досуговых мероприятий по сравнению с предыдущим годом (процентов).
1.2. Количество участников клубных формирований по сравнению с предыдущим годом (процентов).
1.3. Удельный вес населения, участвующего в платных культурно-досуговых мероприятиях, проводимых учреждениями культурно-досугового типа, (процентов).
1.4. Число лауреатов международных, всероссийских, межрегиональных и областных конкурсов и фестивалей (человек).
2. Удовлетворенность населения качеством предоставляемых услуг в МБУК _______________
2.1. Отсутствие замечаний  по срокам и качеству предоставления установленной отчетности, информации по отдельным вопросам.
3. Развитие кадрового потенциала.
3.1. Доля работников культуры, имеющих высшее образование (без учета внешних совместителей);
3.2. Доля работников, получивших дополнительное  профессиональное образование (повышение квалификации, стажировка и профессиональная переподготовка специалистов), от общей численности работников культуры (без учета внешних совместителей).
4. Финансовое обеспечение деятельности МБУК ____________(исполнение бюджета).
4.1. Достижение установленных учреждению ежегодных значений показателей соотношения средней заработной платы педагогических работников  учреждения со средней заработной платой в общем образовании Ростовской области.
4.2. Соблюдение установленного нормативными правовыми актами порядка составления и предоставления бюджетной и статистической отчетности.
4.3. Соблюдение  установленного нормативными правовыми актами порядка ведения бюджетного учета, наличие просроченной дебиторской (кредиторской) задолженности.

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги, вот дошла очередь и до нас - заключаем эффективные контракты. У кого уже есть? Бросьте пожалуйста в личку или на egorova220@mail.ru 
 Но мне нужна не ФОРМА, а контракт с конкретными людьми. 
У нас мнения разделились: прописываем ли мы просто должностные обязанности в контракт или указываем ТОЧНО, сколько кружков, сколько мероприятий, и т.п. надо организовать и провести сотруднику (имеются в виду творческий состав)

----------


## Леди N

> Коллеги, вот дошла очередь и до нас - заключаем эффективные контракты. У кого уже есть? Бросьте пожалуйста в личку или на egorova220@mail.ru 
>  Но мне нужна не ФОРМА, а контракт с конкретными людьми. 
> У нас мнения разделились: прописываем ли мы просто должностные обязанности в контракт или указываем ТОЧНО, сколько кружков, сколько мероприятий, и т.п. надо организовать и провести сотруднику (имеются в виду творческий состав)


Ох, как меня тоже интересует этот контракт! Никак не решусь вносить изменения в трудовые договоры- думается, что подводных камней - то есть недопонимания от сотрудников (в результате) будет гораздо больше, чем ясности...

По крайней мере хочется прежде "увидеть" НОРМЫ в КультурЕ...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Леди N*, 
*Рамоновна*, 

У нас Эффективные контракты шли, как Доп.соглашение к трудовому договору. Каких-то подводных камней никто не обнаружил после их введения. Никаких цифр по выполнению МЗ там не прописывается. Цифры меняются каждый год, какой же смысл их в Эффективный впихивать? Для этого у нас существуют Показатели эффективности, где мы каждому работнику конкретно расписываем его задание на год.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ох, как меня тоже интересует этот контракт!


у нас без интереса- распоряжение департамента культуры ввести до 1 июня. сейчас готовим уведомления





> думается, что подводных камней - то есть недопонимания от сотрудников (в результате) будет гораздо больше, чем ясности...


еще как!!! вот почитает аккомпаниатор свои критерии эффективности, будет требовать 4 балла за выездные концерты....а у меня бюджет- в обрез на зарплату. % за стаж - прописаны, но выплачиваться не будут....та же причина. в общем, придумали кое-где написать *Решение о выплатах за ........... принимается руководителем МКУК «РЦКС» согласно решению комиссии по материальному стимулированию сотрудников, в пределах бюджетных ассигнований на оплату труда работников МКУК «РЦКС», а также средств от платных услуг, целевых средств, направленных МКУК «РЦКС» на оплату труда работников.*





> Цифры меняются каждый год, какой же смысл их в Эффективный впихивать? Для этого у нас существуют Показатели эффективности, где мы каждому работнику конкретно расписываем его задание на год.


ВОТ ГДЕ критерии как воздух нужны!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Положение об установлении  стимулирующих выплат за интенсивность и высокие результаты работникам муниципального бюджетного учреждения культуры «СДК Юловского с.п.»

Раздел I. Общие положения

		1.1  Настоящее Положение разработано в соответствии с постановлением Главы Юловского сельского поселения  от 30.08.2013 №132 «О системе оплаты труда работников муниципальных учреждений Юловского сельского поселения»
 с изменениями и дополнениями.
	1.2. Настоящее Положение имеет целью совершенствование системы оплаты труда, повышение мотивации к труду, усиление материальной заинтересованности работников в улучшении конечных результатов труда на основе целевых показателей эффективности деятельности, совершенствовании технологических процессов, творческом и ответственном отношении к труду, стимулирование высокой интенсивности труда, создание условий для профессионального роста.
	1.3. Настоящее положение определяет порядок  и условия установления стимулирующих выплат за интенсивность и высокие результаты (далее- стимулирующие выплаты) работникам муниципального бюджетного учреждения культуры  Юловского  сельского поселения (далее- учреждение).
	1.4. Стимулирующие выплаты могут устанавливаться ежемесячно, ежеквартально, на полугодие в течение соответствующего календарного года. Стимулирующая выплата может быть установлена сроком не более одного года.
	1.5. Размер стимулирующих выплат определяется в процентах к должностному окладу и максимальным размером не ограничен.
	1.6. Стимулирующие выплаты сотрудникам учреждения выплачиваются при условии наличия средств на вышеуказанные цели.
	1.7. Стимулирующие выплаты могут выплачиваться из различных источников:
- из фонда оплаты труда учреждения, сформированного за счет средств местного бюджета;
- за счет средств от приносящей доход деятельности, направленных учреждением на оплату труда;
- за счет добровольных пожертвований юридических и физических лиц при целевом направлении средств.
Раздел II. Определение размера стимулирующих выплат

	2.1. Размер стимулирующих выплат может составлять: 
-  руководящий состав до 180 процентов от должностного оклада;
-  специалисты до 150 процентов от должностного оклада;
-  техническому и обслуживающему персоналу до 100 процентов от должностного оклада.
(Определение категорий должностей в соответствии с постановлением Администрации Сальского района от 16.10.2014 № 1756 «Об утверждении перечней должностей  профессий  работников муниципальных учреждений культуры Сальского района, относимых к основному персоналу по видам экономической деятельности). (УКАЗЫВАЕТСЯ НОРМАТИВНЫЙ АКТ ПОСЕЛЕНИЯ)
	2.2. Размер стимулирующих выплат сотрудникам учреждения  определяется после подведения итогов выполнения показателей эффективности.
Стимулирующие выплаты могут достигать следующих размеров:
– руководящий состав:
№№ п/п	Сумма балов	Размер стимулирующей выплаты
1	100	до 180%
2	от 96 до 99	до 170%
3	от 91 до 95	до 160%
4	от 86 до 90	до 150%
5	от 81 до 85	до 140%
6	от 76 до 80 	до 130%
7	от 71 до 75	до 120%
8	от 66 до 70	до 110%
9	от 61 до 65	до 100%
10	от 56 до 60	до 90%
11	от 51 до 55	до 80%
12	от 46 до 50	до 70%
13	от 40 до 45	до 60%
Если сумма балов составляет менее 40, стимулирующие надбавки не устанавливаются.
– специалисты:
№№ п/п	Сумма балов	Размер стимулирующей выплаты
1	100	до 160%
2	от 96 до 99	до 150%
3	от 91 до 95	до 140%
4	от 86 до 90	до 130%
5	от 81 до 85	до 120%
6	от 76 до 80 	до 110%
7	от 71 до 75	до 100%
8	от 66 до 70	до 90%
9	от 61 до 65	до 80%
10	от 56 до 60	до 70%
11	от 51 до 55	до 60%
12	от 46 до 50	до 50%
13	от 40 до 45	до 40%
Если сумма балов составляет менее 40, стимулирующие надбавки не устанавливаются.
– технический и обслуживающий персонал:
№№ п/п	Сумма балов	Размер стимулирующей выплаты
1	100	до 100%
2	от 60,1 до 99,9	до 70%
3	от 40,1 до 60	до 50%

	Если сумма балов составляет менее 40, стимулирующие надбавки не устанавливаются.
	2.3. Премирование по итогам работы предполагает поощрение работников за успешное и добросовестное исполнение своих должностных обязанностей; за инициативу, творчество и применение в работе современных форм, методов и содержания организации труда; за качественную подготовку и проведение мероприятий, связанных с уставной деятельностью учреждения.

Раздел III. Порядок установления стимулирующих надбавок

	3.1. Стимулирующие надбавки  могут устанавливаться ежемесячно, ежеквартально  приказом по учреждению  по результатам подведения итогов выполнения показателей эффективности каждым конкретным работником по итогам работы за квартал.
	В случае, если стимулирующие выплаты производятся ежемесячно, то выплаты в текущем квартале производятся по итогам предыдущего квартала.
	3.2. Решение об установлении стимулирующей надбавки принимается экспертно-аналитической  группой,  созданной в учреждении, в соответствии с Положением «Об  экспертно - аналитической  группе  по  определению  стимулирующих выплат за интенсивность и высокие результаты» персонально в отношении каждого конкретного работника.
	3.3. Для установления стимулирующих надбавок работники учреждения представляют в экспертно-аналитическую  группу отчет о выполнении показателей эффективности с количеством балов в форме таблицы.
	3.4. Экспертно-аналитическая  группа в течение 3 рабочих дней рассматривает и передает результат оценки в форме протокола директору учреждения для издания приказа об установлении  стимулирующих выплат за интенсивность и высокие результаты на соответствующий период. Протокол об установлении стимулирующих выплат согласовывается с Администрацией Юловского сельского поселения.
	3.5. Использование условий и показателей деятельности учреждения для определения размера выплат стимулирующего характера к должностным окладам работников за качество труда, не связанное с результативностью деятельности, не допускается.
	3.6. Стимулирование труда работников учреждения производится только по основной должности.
	3.7.  Условия  для назначения стимулирующих выплат:
-  стаж работы в должности не менее 1 месяца.
	3.8. Выплата надбавок не производится в случаях:
- совершения нарушений, установленных трудовым законодательством в качестве основания для наложения дисциплинарного взыскания и увольнения. 
	3.9. Прекращение выплат стимулирующего характера производится на основании приказа руководителя учреждения.
	3.10. Установление критериев эффективности труда, не связанных с результативностью труда, не допускается.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> а у меня бюджет-


У нас стимулирующие закладываются в бюджет изначально. Не все, конечно, какая-то часть, какая именно - не скажу, не знаю. Остальные средства софинансирует область. По крайней мере, до прошлого года было именно так. 




> вот почитает аккомпаниатор свои критерии эффективности, будет требовать 4 балла за выездные концерты..


Такой вопрос у нас не стоит. Если есть у работника какой-то показатель и он его выполняет - он получит эти балы. У нас у всех "больной" вопрос - статьи в СМИ.  :Yes4:  Ну не хотят мои работники писать в газету.Забывают, причитают, что они не умеют этого делать, но... не получив 10 балов , начинают задумываться. И постепенно привыкают, что делать это надо. 
С этого года в муниципальном задании у нас появились 2 новых показателя: Выставки и Отзывы на проведенные мероприятия, выставки и кружки. Это называется теперь "качество услуги".(отзывы)

----------


## valentinka79

У нас у всех "больной" вопрос - статьи в СМИ.  :Yes4:  Ну не хотят мои работники писать в газету.Забывают, причитают, что они не умеют этого делать, но... не получив 10 балов , начинают задумываться. И постепенно привыкают, что делать это надо. 


А у нас  было так, что приглашаем редакцию на все мероприятия, чтоб писали, а они не хотят. Говорят что оно и тоже из года в год(календарные, профессиональные праздники) надоедает читателю и поэтому пишут выборочно или если отдел приглашает.

----------

